# strut, all thread and hilti anchors



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It's all in the product documentation.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

I can hang off of one piece of 3/8" ready-rod in a drop-in anchor. I weigh 265 lbs.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Dam. 265 on one piece huh? You cant beat the ease of installation and the capability of these products. But I just worry that perhaps what I am anchoring into could be flawed or is the guy doing the fire alarm pipe going to have to lean down on my rack to install his. Ya know, not my problem type sinnarios really. However if I knew that I was way under the weight limitations I would feel a little better about it. 

As far as product documentation, our strut and bolt rod do not come with any. Not sure about the anchors. They may make this information available on their website. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

All the products have cut sheets, for example, here are the allowable loads for Strong-Tie drop-ins.

But I will say despite those ratings, there can still be foul-ups. Even though the lowest ultimate load for a 3/8 anchor is 2,400 pounds, myself and two other ******** managed to yank one clean out of a ceiling when we rigged a pulling sheave to it.

It was either set wrong or the concrete hadn't cured long enough to give maximum pullout strength, either way it was still an unpleasant surprise when we were all hanging our asses off it and the whole mess came down like a ton of bricks.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Big John said:


> But I will say despite those ratings, there can still be foul-ups. Even though the lowest ultimate load for a 3/8 anchor is 2,400 pounds, myself and two other ******** managed to yank one clean out of a ceiling when we rigged a pulling sheave to it.
> 
> It was either set wrong or the concrete hadn't cured long enough to give maximum pullout strength, either way it was still an unpleasant surprise when we were all hanging our asses off it and the whole mess came down like a ton of bricks.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

In general the weight the anchor is limited to is the strength of the material it is anchored into.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Big John said:


> All the products have cut sheets, for example, here are the allowable loads for Strong-Tie drop-ins.
> 
> But I will say despite those ratings, there can still be foul-ups. Even though the lowest ultimate load for a 3/8 anchor is 2,400 pounds, myself and two other ******** managed to yank one clean out of a ceiling when we rigged a pulling sheave to it.
> 
> It was either set wrong or the concrete hadn't cured long enough to give maximum pullout strength, either way it was still an unpleasant surprise when we were all hanging our asses off it and the whole mess came down like a ton of bricks.


I'm not sure if they factor a live load into that or not. 
A load at a perfect stand still is quite a bit different than a sudden load.


----------

